# GT5000 still going strong...



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, my GT5000 is still doing quite well for itself. I did have a problem earlier this year with a broken spindle on the drive pulley system that was repaired onsite by Sears. Other than that and my upgrade to new set of Gator blades, everything else is running perfect. I really believe it is one the better GT units out there. I wish that I could rectify the backfire issue if shut down too quickly but other than that...I am pleased with its power and its performance. It is a rock solid machine. 

Times do change...and it doesnt look as perfect as it did in this picture...it is still a nice unit.

<img width=750 height=500 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/pics/gt5000.jpg>

:tractorsm


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Same here Andy,

While I LOVE my Bolens tractors, they really are only used
for limited service. The week-in, week-out responsibilities
go to the GT5000 and after 3 seasons it looks and runs like
the day it was delivered.


----------

